# FS/FT: 33g Hagen tank + Stand



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling a 33g Hagen tank + stand. Tank has back painted black but can be scraped away easily. Posting for a friend who decided to go with smaller tank. Can't keep with the maintenance.

Asking $70 OBO or trade with Fluval Chi or Ebi. PM me for pics. File too big for attachment. Thanks.

Additional info!!! Owner is now willing to trade with a paintball marker, RC truck or helis WHY that he might be interested. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

replied to pm's. yes... i can deliver to lower mainland for some extra $$.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Added link to pics... Items inside not included


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump..........


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump again......


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpers!!!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP!!!! taking offers and trade.....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping it up. for the stand questions...... the answer is YES, it can be sanded and painted on. this is not a laminated wood or a wood covered with cheap paper thingy.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Just keep trying.....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for today....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump..... Again ......


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Taking offers and trade for WHY.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Cmon now..... don't be shy. Owner is willing to take offers and trades for WHY. He's looking for paintball/airsoft marker, RC truck that you might want to get rid of.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

trying.... again... BUMP...


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

trying again today.......


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

and again.....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

today's bump....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

today's bump.....


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

today's bump!!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

just keep trying......


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

is it time to give up???? no..... BUMP!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping up!!!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump........


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Trying again.....


----------

